# kahinatnan



## iggyca

Just wondering if this is correct.

Kahit nag-aral ako ng husto ang kinahatnan ko ay fail. (Even though I studied hard i ended up with a fail.)

anong kahinatnan mo kung wala kang gagawa. (What will you end up with if you dont do anything.)


Also what is the future tense of kahinatnan? 

Thank you.


----------



## DotterKat

The word is *kinahinatnan *for the past tense (what the result was, what you ended up with) and *kahihinatnan* for the future tense (what the result will be, what you will end up with).

So your sentences should be:

Kahit nag-aral ako nang husto, ang kinahinatnan ko ay fail.

Anong kahihinatnan mo kung wala kang gagawin?


----------



## iggyca

Thank you.

Also present is kahinihatnan?


----------



## DotterKat

Mea culpa. In my rush yesterday, I forgot all about the obvious answer for the present tense, _*kahinatnan*._

Ang kahinatnan ng pagmamadali ay pagkakamali. _The result of being in a rush is committing a mistake._


----------



## iggyca

oh ok thank you very much.


----------



## niernier

DotterKat said:


> Mea culpa. In my rush yesterday, I forgot all about the obvious answer for the present tense, _*kahinatnan*._
> 
> Ang kahinatnan ng pagmamadali ay pagkakamali. _The result of being in a rush is committing a mistake._



The present tense is *kinahihinatnan*. 

Ang kinahihinatnan ng pagmamadali ay pagkakamali. _The result of being in a rush is committing a mistake._


----------



## DotterKat

Pangalawang mea culpa! 

Ang *kinahihinatnan* ng pagmamadali sa ngalan ng Tulin ay ang maling pagturing sa *kahinatnan* bilang pandiwa at di pangngalan.

How obvious! My sentence was correct but the question was indeed asking for the verb form and I gave the noun form of the same word. Absolutely the correct present tense conjugation is *kinahihinatnan*, although the resulting translation will be the same if you use the noun *kahinatnan*.

In my defense, I was between consultations yesterday when I posted the erroneous response! Thanks for the correction.


----------

